# Precise Yellow Flatbands



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*Precise Yellow Flatbands *​
I previously tested the mild Precise Apple Green flatbands (.016"/.40 mm) and found them a good choice for .177cal BBs. Yesterday I spent time testing the thicker Precise Yellow bands (.22" / .55 mm) and was quite impressed. If the band life is reasonable then this will likely be my new "go to" for 5/16" and 3/8" steel. I originally thought it would be an excellent choice for just 5/16" but at last minute I tried 3/8" steel and was smiling.

*Advertised thickness* = .55 mm (.022")

*Tested thickness* = .022"-.023"

*Ambient temperature* = 20.5C or 69F

*Draw length* = 32"

*Band cut* = 7/8" x 5/8" (note - 12" lengths were cut & widths were measured approx 1" from each end)

*5/16" Steel Ammo*

8 1/2" length = 200 fps --- 12.75 lb draw weight

8" length = 210 fps --- 8.17 lb draw weight

7 1/2" length = 224 fps --- 8.75 lb draw weight

7" length = 234 fps --- 9.25 lb draw weight

6 1/2" length = 244 fps --- 9.56 lb draw weight

*3/8" Steel Ammo*

6 1/2" length = 212 fps --- 9.56 lb draw weight

Surprisingly I didn't find this band to be stiff at all. It felt smooth and comfortable even at 6 1/2" stretched to 32". Speed per pound of effort force seems to be very good with the ammo that I tested. Band life will be the deciding factor as to whether it becomes a big hit.


----------



## ChuckyVorhees (Jul 25, 2018)

looks good, please post results in future ( life, possible nr of shots fired, etc.) and also where (if online) to get it.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

You can get the many different Precise bands from www.dankung.com There likely are other places as well. Maybe someone will chime in with other dealer names.

I forgot to mention that when I shorten the bands for testing I slip more through the fork ties. This will slightly decrease the band width at the fork. For the 6 1/2" length I have slightly over 3/4" width. The pouch end has slightly over 5/8". Since testing temp was only 69F I'm guessing that on a warm day outdoors or with a hair more band width (maybe 7/8" at fork) then *250 fps with 516" steel should be quite possible with less than a 10 lb draw weight*.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Awesome! thanks for posting these detailed tests. Very helpful.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I love the data!

Thanks for shooting over the chrony and posting the results!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Please Northerner, I don't want to have to try all the bands available


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

ChuckyVorhees said:


> looks good, please post results in future ( life, possible nr of shots fired, etc.) and also where (if online) to get it.


Dankung, like Northerner said, although they take a long time to ship to the US. GZK carries Precise and ships very quickly, but unless you spend $60 then you'll have to pay a lot for shipping. I believe other Chinese retailers sell them, like AliExpress, but I've never bought rubber from them before.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

3danman said:


> ChuckyVorhees said:
> 
> 
> > looks good, please post results in future ( life, possible nr of shots fired, etc.) and also where (if online) to get it.
> ...


From AliExpress there's always the danger of getting counterfeits. Anyone knows a reliable AliExpress store that carries precise or gzk bands?


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks for sharing! Good to know.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I got mine from Amazon. I really like the orange.50 for butterfly. Really zippy stuff. I usually max mine out pretty good and they seem to last a long time. How's that for scientific data? But anyway you can find it on Amazon


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm liking your test results Todd! That yellow looks nice. I may have a new "go to" also! Good stuff Bud!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

ChuckyVorhees said:


> looks good, please post results in future ( life, possible nr of shots fired, etc.) and also where (if online) to get it.


I made up a fresh set of Precise Yellows to check band life. This set is 7 1/8" x 13/16" x 5/8". This set shoots 3/8" steel at 202fps and 5/16" at 230fps. Draw weight should be very close to an even 9 pounds. I'm only at 120 shots but I think the life will be pretty good.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks Northerner for posting the numbers. I've got Precise Yellow on my blue Axiom Ocularis and my home made Yellow Jacket Axiom. I've slowly started shifting toward the lighter bands. Very comfortable shooting with light tapers.


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

Northerner said:


> *Precise Yellow Flatbands *​
> I previously tested the mild Precise Apple Green flatbands (.016"/.40 mm) and found them a good choice for .177cal BBs. Yesterday I spent time testing the thicker Precise Yellow bands (.22" / .55 mm) and was quite impressed. If the band life is reasonable then this will likely be my new "go to" for 5/16" and 3/8" steel. I originally thought it would be an excellent choice for just 5/16" but at last minute I tried 3/8" steel and was smiling.
> 
> *Advertised thickness* = .55 mm (.022")
> ...


Love your post! I fell in love with the "precise yellow" as well, the green feels way to tight on the draw, the white feels smooth like the yellow but for some reason the yellow has more zippp. I cut 8" bands with a 1" to. 6" taper, pull em taught and let fly. Wonderful!!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> I got mine from Amazon. I really like the orange.50 for butterfly. Really zippy stuff. I usually max mine out pretty good and they seem to last a long time. How's that for scientific data? But anyway you can find it on Amazon


I think I will try that orange... and I live in TN... so I know if I sell or gift a slingshot people will love it.


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

Northerner said:


> You can get the many different Precise bands from www.dankung.com There likely are other places as well. Maybe someone will chime in with other dealer names.
> 
> I forgot to mention that when I shorten the bands for testing I slip more through the fork ties. This will slightly decrease the band width at the fork. For the 6 1/2" length I have slightly over 3/4" width. The pouch end has slightly over 5/8". Since testing temp was only 69F I'm guessing that on a warm day outdoors or with a hair more band width (maybe 7/8" at fork) then *250 fps with 516" steel should be quite possible with less than a 10 lb draw weight*.


Amazon recently started carrying "precise" https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B07DVGFXK9/?coliid=I3HZIENHPW7CS0&colid=3SATSWCSQOMTI&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

It's more expensive than Dankung but I guess you wouldn't have to wait as long.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The Precise Yellow bands also work great for tiny .177" BBs. I finished up some testing on a very mild band set that I fastened to a small 2 1/2" x 4 5/8" frame.

*Precise Yellow bands *

3/8" straight cut x 7 1/4" length

32" draw length

5.0 lb draw weight at 32"

.177" = 247 fps

1/4" = 221 fps

5/16" = 195 fps

I checked at least 10 shots for each size steel ball.

The draw weight tested at 0.2 oz over 5 pounds at my 32" draw length. I'm guessing that I could be drawing up to an inch more because the weight is so mild that a full chest and shoulder expansion is easy to achieve.


----------



## masterofcrappie (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks for the info! Have looked at the yellow for a long time and not making the plunge. I'm ordering some now.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*Update:*

I have been shooting Precise Yellow bands since July and they are still my favorite for 5/16" and 3/8" steel. This evening I clocked 4 different sets of bands to check consistency. None of these bands were fresh cut and some have seen quite a bit of use. All speeds are averages. The red asterisk marks denote a slightly larger measurement but less than a 1/16" increase.

Draw length = 32"

Ammo = 3/8" steel

Temperature = 20C (68F)

*#1* --- 13/16"*** x 5/8"*** x 7 1/4" --- 9 lb, 9 oz --- *209 fps*

*#2* --- 3/4"*** x 5/8" x 7 1/8" --- 9 lb, 6 oz --- *208 fps*

*#3* --- 3/4"*** x 5/8" x 7 3/8" --- 9 lb, 0 oz --- *204 fps*

*#4* --- 13/16" x 5/8"*** x 7 1/8" --- 9 lb, 10 oz --- *207 fps*

*Summary:*

- Back in July I tested a fresh set of Yellows and got 210-212 fps with the 3/8" steel.

- Even after much use, the Precise Yellow seems to consistently shoot 204-209 fps with approx 9 1/2 pounds of draw weight.

- I also checked speed with 5/16" steel (approx 8 mm) and saw 236 fps average with the slower bands and 241 fps with the fastest. This is not far behind what I got with a fresh set of Yellows.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Nice tests, thanks! 
Personally I am dissatisfied with gzk 1mm. Cut at 15/10 it yielded slow speeds, which I didn't bother to measure, but most importantly, they got a tear at the pouch at only 180 shots.
I will be using those bands only for fun/hunting.
Now we just have to wait and see how the new precise compared to the old one. I certainly hope it's better.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Nice tests, thanks! 
Personally I am dissatisfied with gzk 1mm. Cut at 15/10 it yielded slow speeds, which I didn't bother to measure, but most importantly, they got a tear at the pouch at only 180 shots.
I will be using those bands only for fun/hunting.
Now we just have to wait and see how the new precise compared to the old one. I certainly hope it's better.


----------

